# PES Supercharger for Audi 4.2 Proceeds to Beta Testing



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Production tooling has officially begun. PES will begin delivering complete production units of its new G4 Supercharger for the Audi 4.2-liter V8 engine family. The system will be available in 2 stages for all of the 5V multi-port fuel injected engines which include the Audi S4, A6, A8, allroad, and Volkswagen Touareg.
* Full Story *


----------



## a lifeless plague (Mar 23, 2008)

awesome.


----------



## Djibril (Jul 31, 2008)

<- this is me really wishing I owned a 4.2 Allroad.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (Djibril)*

Picking up a project Phaeton 4.2 tomorrow... this would be perfect.
Email sent!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## a lifeless plague (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: (PowerDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PowerDubs* »_Picking up a project Phaeton 4.2 tomorrow... this would be perfect.
Email sent!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i just need to see someone else get one of these slapped on and daily it for a few months without any serious issues... and.. i may be in. for the record people, PES does have a b6 s4 with their supercharger installed and its running. a friend drove in it a few weeks back and described it as "absolutely insane"...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (a lifeless plague)*

Phil Ackey has an S6 withe the charger setup in it. He took delivery Carlisle weekend and brought it out to the show.


----------



## Patrick - PES (Apr 13, 2009)

Boy oh boy that thing looks nice. heehe
But really , George that is a GREAT photo of the manifold.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Patrick - PES)*

Thanks. It's a shot of Phil's car at the Deutsche Marque Concours in DC.


----------



## madreg98 (Jun 1, 2009)

Just bought a 2004 Phaeton 4.2L. This looks like a good way to pick up some performance. Any update on testing and when will it be available?


----------



## SPRS4 (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: (madreg98)*

I am thrilled to see someone else taking this leap. It's crazy to have just one company making Superchargers and pretty much controlling the market on pricing and options. 
Any idea what the estimated pricing will be?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (madreg98)*

Let's hear it for the PA regulars.








I don't have any more info at the moment but need to call them and will see if I can do so tomorrow. They're just outside of Philly though.... not to far for most of us in here.


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

In.


----------



## Djibril (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: (SPRS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SPRS4* »_I am thrilled to see someone else taking this leap. It's crazy to have just one company making Superchargers and pretty much controlling the market on pricing and options.

It's not like we're talking about a huge market here. If someone else wanted to compete, they'd have to sink a lot of unrecoverable costs into developing a new product that not too many people would buy, even if they managed to grab a significant share of the market. From what they've advertised, PES seems to be pretty well in line with other companies that sell aftermarket supercharger kits (Vortech, ESS Tuning), so it's not as if they're shafting their customers.


----------

